# Best way to control/mirror phone screen from tablet?



## Jsnichols2 (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi all,

I have been toying around with the idea of using a tablet (likely an Android) in place of a HU, running straight into my soon-to-be-installed Ground Zero DSP. I already have an OTG and DAC (USB to optical) ready to go for the signal transfer from my phone (LG V60 ThinQ).

Although it might be the _easiest_ way, I don't really want to use a cellular tablet as I would incur additional monthly data charges, adding to an already insane phone bill. I have seen a bunch of different ways to mimic your phone's screen and operation from a tablet (essentially making the tablet a "remote"), but I don't think that using an app that requires my phone to act as a hotspot is feasible. AT&T caps my high-speed hotspot data at 30GB/mo and then it slows down. I listen exclusively to streaming HD audio so the bandwidth would be way too much for that. Maybe a Bluetooth-based app?

I also want to minimize the steps it takes to connect the phone and tablet when I get in the car. Most of the apps I've seen require you to open software on both devices and then some have you additionally enter a code of some sort. Maybe that's just the way it would have to be??

Anyway, just looking for opinions on the easiest and best way to do this based on my setup.

Thanks!!


----------



## Alain93 (Mar 6, 2017)

You could try for free AirDroid Remote Support

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Jsnichols2 (Jul 17, 2019)

Alain93 said:


> You could try for free AirDroid Remote Support
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


I've looked at that app before and it looks pretty promising. I'll keep it in mind. 

In the meantime I've done some experimenting with the PDAnet app and it successfully allows me to tether the data from my phone to my tablet using wifi direct. There is a checkbox in the app to "hide tethering" but I've yet to see if it actually hides my Hotspot usage from AT&T. If successful, then I guess I won't have a need for a mirroring/control app.

Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## Alain93 (Mar 6, 2017)

Yes, it would be the best

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------

